# What can I expect



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi What can I expect to have done to my motorhome 2,500mls 12mths old 1st service on the Fiat 130 & combined with habitation check. Its the Fiat side of things I am particularly interested in but habitation would be helpful as well. Swift Suntor by the way.
Tel


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The Fiat part is not due an official service until 2 years so I assume you have booked a 'short service'.
This would involve little more than an oil and filter change and a visual check of radiator expansion tank etc and a visual underbody check. 

Whois doing the Fiat service and for how much?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

rayc said:


> The Fiat part is not due an official service until 2 years so I assume you have booked a 'short service'.
> This would involve little more than an oil and filter change and a visual check of radiator expansion tank etc and a visual underbody check.
> 
> Whois doing the Fiat service and for how much?


I understood that 12 months was the time for each service, ours was done at 12 months old so if it is 2 years then I am guttered being a Yorkie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This might be useful...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65107.html

G


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > The Fiat part is not due an official service until 2 years so I assume you have booked a 'short service'.
> ...


This is what Chelstone do at 12,000 and 24,000 miles according to their web site. They are to be congratulated on publishing the schedules.

FIAT 1st SERVICE
18,000 miles or 12 months

Replace engine oil and filter 
Replace fuel filter 
Check and clean air filter 
Check tyre pressures and wear 
Check front brake pad wear and wires (if fitted) 
Check condition of all pipes and lines (exhaust, fuel, brakes) 
Check condition of all rubber components (hoses, boots, bushes) 
Check condition and tension of all aux drive belts (adjust if necessary) 
Check and adjust handbrake lever travel 
Check fluid levels and top up as necessary (screen wash, antifreeze, brake fluid etc.) 
Check washers and wipers 
Check all lights (including side markers) 
Grease all hinges and locks 
Grease alko rear axle 
Check engine on examiner (Fiat, Peugeot, 
Citroen only) 
Reset service indicator 
Road test 
This Service does not Include
timing belt Inspection or renewal

FIAT 2nd SERVICE
36,000 miles or 24 months

Replace engine oil and filter 
Replace fuel filter 
Replace air filter 
Replace brake fluid 
Check condition of rear brakes and wheels 
Check tyre pressures and wear 
Check front brake pad wear and wires (if fitted) 
Check condition of all pipes and lines (exhaust, fuel, brakes) 
Check condition of all rubber components (hoses, boots, bushes 
Check condition and tension of all aux drive belts (adjust if necessary) 
Check and adjust handbrake lever travel 
Check fluid levels and top up as necessary (screen wash, antifreeze, brake fluid etc.) 
Check washers and wipers 
Check all lights (including side markers) 
Grease all hinges and locks 
Check transmission fluid levels 
Grease alko rear axle 
Check engine on examiner (Fiat, Peugeot, Citroen only) 
Reset service indicator 
Road test 
This Service does not Include
timing belt Inspection or renewal

My local Fiat Professional service agent do not recommend that all the works listed at 18,000 miles / 12 months would be required at 12 months with only 2,500 miles covered and that is why I am interested in the cost. They carry out a short service which would not include fuel and air filters, adjust aux drive belts etc. It is basically the oil and filter change and visual inspection and costs about £150.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

If this helps we have just had our service carried out by becks in norfolk which included fiat 2nd year, habitation, and damp check cost was £315.84 inc vat less 10% as belong to burstner owner club.
Last year the cost was £297.04 inc vat 

Steve


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*Servicing & Habitation check*

We have booked it in for a combined service & habitation check cost £274
My local garage (not Fiat) said that it would be very expensive with all the filters etc. & that there was no mention of a short service on their site, but my local Fiat garage quoted £160


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Servicing & Habitation check*



brightsparkretired said:


> We have booked it in for a combined service & habitation check cost £274
> My local garage (not Fiat) said that it would be very expensive with all the filters etc. & that there was no mention of a short service on their site, but my local Fiat garage quoted £160


 Forgot to add--local garage said 1200mls or 12 mths - full service
Tel


----------

